# Braeckman:"CDK al Milan può saltare se domani...".



## admin (23 Luglio 2022)

Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (23 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.


Basta che si arrivi a un termine definitivo, non se ne può più. Morto un CDK se ne farà un altro, non é tanto il nome, ma la figuraccia fatta e la dimostrazione plastica dell'inconcludenza del nostro mercato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.


Va alzata l’offerta, lo hanno fatto capire in tutti i modi possibili. Se non riescono a prendere un giocatore che vuole venire al Milan, che chiede esplicitamente al Bruges di trattare solo col Milan, che al Milan trovi riscontri positivi a tutti i livelli, nella dirigenza, nella proprietà e allenatore, allora chiudessero baracca e burattini. Veramente una situazione vergognosa, scucissero sti 3-5 milioni e facciamola finita.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.



Questo ormai è accanimento terapeutico


----------



## Blu71 (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Va alzata l’offerta, lo hanno fatto capire in tutti i modi possibili. Se non riescono a prendere un giocatore che vuole venire al Milan, che chiede esplicitamente al Bruges di trattare solo col Milan, che al Milan trovi riscontri positivi a tutti i livelli, nella dirigenza, *nella proprietà *e allenatore, allora chiudessero baracca e burattini. Veramente una situazione vergognosa, scucissero sti 3-5 milioni e facciamola finita.



Nella proprietà non credo altrimenti ci metteva i soldi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.


Non se ne può più infatti: se il Milan ritiene che il valore del giocatore è quello ed il Bruges rimane fermo sulla sua richiesta la trattativa è destinata a fallire. E fin qui nulla da eccepire: l'unica nota stonata, a mio avviso, rimane quella di aver strombazzato ai quattro venti la missione belga di Maldini e Massara.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Luglio 2022)

Entro domani?Cioe' di domenica?allora puo' gia' guardarsi attorno il belga.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nella proprietà non credo altrimenti ci metteva i soldi.


Hanno fatto passare questo messaggio. La proprietà vuole giocatori giovani, pertanto era gradito come nome. Ma costa, come è giusto che sia. E anzi ti dirò di più, 37 milioni guardando i trasferimenti è anche una cifra giusta da chiedere. Il Milan è ora che si adegui, il mercato è questo. Anche perché se dovesse andare al Leeds parliamo di una società che fattura meno del Milan.


----------



## Albijol (23 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.


Loading Aramu


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.


Il Bruges aspetta l'offerta del Leeds mi pare chiaro e sarà molto più alta della nostra


----------



## Blu71 (23 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Entro domani?Cioe' di domenica?allora puo' gia' guardarsi attorno il belga.



Vuoi vedere che stupiscono tutti e lo prendono davvero domani?  
In ogni caso domani possono sempre ripetere domani


----------



## Bataille (23 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Entro domani?Cioe' di domenica?allora puo' gia' guardarsi attorno il belga.



Il Garante lavorerà tre-quattro ore a settimana nel migliore degli scenari. Per lui lo _shabbat _è iniziato mercoledì.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto passare questo messaggio. La proprietà vuole giocatori giovani, pertanto era gradito come nome. Ma costa, come è giusto che sia. E anzi ti dirò di più, 37 milioni guardando i trasferimenti è anche una cifra giusta da chiedere. Il Milan è ora che si adegui, il mercato è questo. Anche perché se dovesse andare al Leeds parliamo di una società che fattura meno del Milan.



Hanno fatto anche passare il messaggio di aver accolto le richieste di Maldini ma non mi pare che sia così.


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Va alzata l’offerta, lo hanno fatto capire in tutti i modi possibili. Se non riescono a prendere un giocatore che vuole venire al Milan, che chiede esplicitamente al Bruges di trattare solo col Milan, che al Milan trovi riscontri positivi a tutti i livelli, nella dirigenza, nella proprietà e allenatore, allora chiudessero baracca e burattini. Veramente una situazione vergognosa, scucissero sti 3-5 milioni e facciamola finita.


Ormai va cambiato obiettivo


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che stupiscono tutti e *lo prendono davvero domani*?
> In ogni caso domani possono sempre ripetere domani


Sicuro guarda.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto anche passare il messaggio di aver accolto le richieste di Maldini ma non mi pare che sia così.


Io francamente non ho mai sentito dire a un giornalista questo che sostieni tu, su quello non si è mai saputo nè detto nulla. Si sperava che Maldini avesse ottenuto garanzie, ma evidentemente non è così, non per quello che riguarda il Milan.


----------



## kipstar (23 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.


da come commenta sembra che tifi per la non riuscita della operazione.....quando in realtà sarebbe solo meglio per il ragazzo venire da noi invece che in zona retrocessione in premier.....

io ho una sensazione....credo che sarà ancora lunga.....però non sarebbe giusto bloccare tutto il mercato perchè la coperta è corta.....

imho....


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Luglio 2022)

Questo è quello che scorsa settimana parlava di trattativa chiusa… tutto sport belga.


----------



## GP7 (23 Luglio 2022)

Comunque ragazzi, va bene tutto ed ognuno è giusto abbia la propria personale opinione sulla gestione della società Milan, ma lasciatevelo dire, continuare ad apostrofare e fare insinuazioni sull'etica professionale del nostro DT è qualcosa che reputo di una sgradevolezza assoluta e che francamente mi toglie la voglia di leggere il forum. Nessuno mi obbliga potreste replicarmi e avreste ragione, ma la sgradevolezza rimarrebbe tale anche se non letta dal sottoscritto.

Detto questo, che sia come dice il giornalista in questione e che domani si chiuda in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io francamente non ho mai sentito dire a un giornalista questo che sostieni tu, su quello non si è mai saputo nè detto nulla. Si sperava che Maldini avesse ottenuto garanzie, ma evidentemente non è così, non per quello che riguarda il Milan.



Io, sarò ingenuo, mi aspetto un mercato apprezzabile da Maldini perché credo che abbia ottenuto qualche garanzia di poterlo fare.
Se, come dici tutto, ha rinnovato pensando solo ai propri benefici si scoprirà presto.


----------



## iceman. (23 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.


Che pezzenti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Basta che si arrivi a un termine definitivo, non se ne può più. Morto un CDK se ne farà un altro, non é tanto il nome, ma la figuraccia fatta e la dimostrazione plastica dell'inconcludenza del nostro mercato.


E' una partita a poker. Guarda che il Milan molli è quello che vogliono i belgi. Se ti metti d'accordo col ragazzo e gli fai rifiutare categoricamente il Leeds mandi all'aria i loro piani. Ma ti devi mettere d'accordo con lui e il suo entourage... poi ripassi più tardi.
Alternative il Milan non ne ha, Ziyech costa troppo di ingaggio, Berardi lasciamo perdere, Zaniolo costa cifre sconsiderate. Vediamo che succede, ma mollare l'osso e andarsene sarebbe secondo me sbagliato.


----------



## Simo98 (23 Luglio 2022)

Non arriverà nessuno al suo posto, spero che la vicenda Faivre abbia insegnato qualcosa


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Basta che si arrivi a un termine definitivo, non se ne può più. Morto un CDK se ne farà un altro, non é tanto il nome, ma la figuraccia fatta e la dimostrazione plastica dell'inconcludenza del nostro mercato.


Morto Cdk non se ne fa più mi sa, al massimo un altra farsa


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.


domani quelli giocano la partita, ed i nostri sono tutti sul gran pedalò di Messias. Lunedi c'è il circolo ad Ibiza quindi nada, martedi può essere il giorno buono, perchè poi ripartono i festoni dal mercoledì.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' una partita a poker. Guarda che il Milan molli è quello che vogliono i belgi. Se ti metti d'accordo col ragazzo e gli fai rifiutare categoricamente il Leeds mandi all'aria i loro piani. Ma ti devi mettere d'accordo con lui e il suo entourage... poi ripassi più tardi.
> Alternative il Milan non ne ha, Ziyech costa troppo di ingaggio, Berardi lasciamo perdere, Zaniolo costa cifre sconsiderate. Vediamo che succede, ma mollare l'osso e andarsene sarebbe secondo me sbagliato.


Lo so anche io, ma tanto noi non rialziamo più di così e il ragazzo non mi sembra incline alla rottura per venire da noi a tutti i costi, solo così potrebbe arrivare onestamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Lo so anche io, ma tanto noi non rialziamo più di così e il ragazzo non mi sembra incline alla rottura per venire da noi a tutti i costi, solo così potrebbe arrivare onestamente.


Non lo so, ne ho viste tante sul calciomercato. Vedremo, io ho ancora speranze, perchè comunque se c'è solo il Leeds e lui dovesse rifiutare, il Bruges penso che entro la fine del mercato dovrebbe comunque piazzarlo. Per lui venire al Milan penso sia una occasione importante a livello di carriera.
Però ecco, secondo me Maldini e Massara non hanno in programma quello di virare su un altro obiettivo... sarebbero tra l'altro dei pessimi giocatori di poker qualora lo facessero sul serio. Il leeds è una squadra che lotta per non retrocedere, con tutto il rispetto non è il Newcastle che ha ambizioni di migliroare velocemente la propria situazione di classifica.


----------



## MagicBox (23 Luglio 2022)

Io continuo ad avere grande fiducia sulla base del fatto che ritengo impossibile che se siamo esposti così tanto per una figura di m colossale 

Secondo me arriverà, certo che sembra stiamo trattando Maradona…


----------



## alexpozzi90 (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, ne ho viste tante sul calciomercato. Vedremo, io ho ancora speranze, perchè comunque se c'è solo il Leeds e lui dovesse rifiutare, il Bruges penso che entro la fine del mercato dovrebbe comunque piazzarlo. Per lui venire al Milan penso sia una occasione importante a livello di carriera.
> Però ecco, secondo me Maldini e Massara non hanno in programma quello di virare su un altro obiettivo... sarebbero tra l'altro dei pessimi giocatori di poker qualora lo facessero sul serio. Il leeds è una squadra che lotta per non retrocedere, con tutto il rispetto non è il Newcastle che ha ambizioni di migliroare velocemente la propria situazione di classifica.


Vedremo, ma in questi anni abbiamo fatto saltare tante, troppe trattative per principio e differenze minime.


----------



## cris (23 Luglio 2022)

Che morti di fame


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Vedremo, ma in questi anni abbiamo fatto saltare tante, troppe trattative per principio e differenze minime.


Lo so ma a questo giro secondo me si giocano parecchio in termini di credibilità. Hanno fatto trapelare che avevano rinunciato a Botman per dirottare il budget sulla trequarti. Va bene tutto, ma CDK è il minimo...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo so ma a questo giro secondo me si giocano parecchio in termini di credibilità. Hanno fatto trapelare che avevano rinunciato a Botman per dirottare il budget sulla trequarti. Va bene tutto, ma CDK è il minimo...


Ah bè, quello sì, potevano benissimo non far trapelare il viaggio, mica era obbligatorio, infatti non ne capisco il senso se poi dobbiamo sorbirci queste manfrine. La mia piccola speranza residua è paragonare la situazione all'affare De Ligt: dopo il viaggio di Salihamizic in Italia han concluso diversi giorni dopo.

Comunque, al netto di tutto i risultati e i bilanci danno loro ragione, il che fa ancora più innervosire in questi casi. 

Certo, questa politica implica essere sempre al brivido, sia per il secondo posto che il primo, pensare di avere grasso che cola e back-up in abbondanza è utopia.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Luglio 2022)

Appena arriva la squadra di premier (Leeds o un altra) che copre di soldi anche il giocatore pure la di lui presunta voglia di Milan svanirà in un istante.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ah bè, quello sì, potevano benissimo non far trapelare il viaggio, mica era obbligatorio, infatti non ne capisco il senso se poi dobbiamo sorbirci queste manfrine. La mia piccola speranza residua è paragonare la situazione all'affare De Ligt: dopo il viaggio di Salihamizic in Italia han concluso diversi giorni dopo.
> 
> Comunque, al netto di tutto i risultati e i bilanci danno loro ragione, il che fa ancora più innervosire in questi casi.
> 
> Certo, questa politica implica essere sempre al brivido, sia per il secondo posto che il primo, pensare di avere grasso che cola e back-up in abbondanza è utopia.


Questa politica implica che al Milan di essere social, di vivere la quotidianità coi tifosi, di sviluppare un brand moderno e al passo coi tempi frega assolutamente una mazza.

Abbiamo una comunicazione inesistente e a livello mediatico siamo nulli.

Io non sono certo uno di quei tifosi che ama vincere lo scudetto sotto l'ombrellone ma nel 2022 il calcio non può essere solo campo.

E invece muti per le vicende societarie , muti per il mercato, muti per tutto ciò che concerne la programmazione.

Andrebbero lasciati soli in questa fase , questa è la verità, per poi rivederci in campo.
I canali social , i youtubers , la comunicazione quando non c'è competizione per noi potrebbero anche chiedere che tanto è uguale.

Il mercato è sempre stato un periodo per sognare , a noi fanno letteralmente cadere le palle a terra.
Non sto rimpiangendo Galliani, sia chiaro, ma siamo a dir poco anacronistici.

Una società di muti.
Lontani anni luce dai canoni moderni.


----------



## Mika (23 Luglio 2022)

Intanto il mercato lo fa solo la sessione femminile del Milan  mi sa che puntano a fare vincere il Milan femminile e non quello maschile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ah bè, quello sì, potevano benissimo non far trapelare il viaggio, mica era obbligatorio, infatti non ne capisco il senso se poi dobbiamo sorbirci queste manfrine. La mia piccola speranza residua è paragonare la situazione all'affare De Ligt: dopo il viaggio di Salihamizic in Italia han concluso diversi giorni dopo.
> 
> Comunque, al netto di tutto i risultati e i bilanci danno loro ragione, il che fa ancora più innervosire in questi casi.
> 
> Certo, questa politica implica essere sempre al brivido, sia per il secondo posto che il primo, pensare di avere grasso che cola e back-up in abbondanza è utopia.


Io ho le palle girate perchè il Milan non migliora mai sulla trequarti... vedrai che questo è l'unico obiettivo sulla trequarti, dovesse realmente fallire diranno che i soldi di CDK verranno dirottati sul difensore. Ormai li conosco...
Considerata la nostra storia in fatto di trasferimenti, te li vedi abbozzare realisticamente una trattativa per Ziyech? Già prende 6 di ingaggio, inizierebbero discussioni infinite che non porterebbero a nulla.
Hanno puntato CDK, in un modo o nell'altro io confido ancora che non arrivino al punto di non far fallire la trattativa. E' l'unico grande obiettivo del calciomercato. Che poi potremmo avviare una diatriba anche sull'aggettivo "grande", perchè stiamo puntando un ragazzo della Jupiter League. Se rinunciamo a questo, andiamo in Romania e fare mercato, in Africa... non so. Il mercato ha nuovi standard imposti dalla Premier, bisogna convivere con questa realtà. Inutile girarsi dall'altra parte e far finta di nulla.


----------



## Tobi (23 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Basta che si arrivi a un termine definitivo, non se ne può più. Morto un CDK se ne farà un altro, non é tanto il nome, ma la figuraccia fatta e la dimostrazione plastica dell'inconcludenza del nostro mercato.



Atteggiamento del bruges comunque assurdo,se abbiamo fatto un'offerta da pezzenti allora ok, ma se come confermato da ogni testata con i 30 mln più bonus , non penso che al Bruges quei 4-5 mln cambiano la vita, fanno una plusvalenza enorme, non hanno ambizioni europee ed anche senza questo giocatore vincono il campionato in carrozza, poi se decidono di reinvestirli allora vincono per 5 anni senza problemi. Io penso che il ragazzo alla fine arrivi. Vediamo


----------



## alexpozzi90 (23 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa politica implica che al Milan di essere social, di vivere la quotidianità coi tifosi, di sviluppare un brand moderno e al passo coi tempi frega assolutamente una mazza.
> 
> Abbiamo una comunicazione inesistente e a livello mediatico siamo nulli.
> 
> ...


La comunicazione ufficiale fa schifo, i social no, siamo secondi dietro la Juve in Italia come bacino tra i vari YT, fb, instagram, twitter, ecc... (ovviamente, loro han stravinto in Italia nel periodo della trasformazione social) e ben davanti all'Inter, per le potenzialità del calcio italiano attuali facciamo il possibile.

Tornando alla comunicazione, dopo 3 anni mi pare chiaro che Maldini sia così al netto di Elliott, non ha mai amato parlare in pubblico e Massara è un altro super schivo.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho le palle girate perchè il Milan non migliora mai sulla trequarti... vedrai che questo è l'unico obiettivo sulla trequarti, dovesse realmente fallire diranno che i soldi di CDK verranno dirottati sul difensore. Ormai li conosco...
> Considerata la nostra storia in fatto di trasferimenti, te li vedi abbozzare realisticamente una trattativa per Ziyech? Già prende 6 di ingaggio, inizierebbero discussioni infinite che non porterebbero a nulla.
> Hanno puntato CDK, in un modo o nell'altro io confido ancora che non arrivino al punto di non far fallire la trattativa. E' l'unico grande obiettivo del calciomercato. Che poi potremmo avviare una diatriba anche sull'aggettivo "grande", perchè stiamo puntando un ragazzo della Jupiter League. Se rinunciamo a questo, andiamo in Romania e fare mercato, in Africa... non so. Il mercato ha nuovi standard imposti dalla Premier, bisogna convivere con questa realtà. Inutile girarsi dall'altra parte e far finta di nulla.


Se salta CDK non credo manco io a Ziyech, che è una roba possibile solo al 31 agosto e quindi non preventivabile/prevedibile, il piano B potrebbe essere davvero Berardi, leggevo da fonti sassuolesi che lui ha deciso di andarsene davvero a sto giro.



Tobi ha scritto:


> Atteggiamento del bruges comunque assurdo,se abbiamo fatto un'offerta da pezzenti allora ok, ma se come confermato da ogni testata con i 30 mln più bonus , non penso che al Bruges quei 4-5 mln cambiano la vita, fanno una plusvalenza enorme, non hanno ambizioni europee ed anche senza questo giocatore vincono il campionato in carrozza, poi se decidono di reinvestirli allora vincono per 5 anni senza problemi. Io penso che il ragazzo alla fine arrivi. Vediamo


I fiamminghi da sempre sono mercanti inflessibili, tra l'altro noi storicamente abbiamo già fallito uno volta negli anni '80 a prendere un giocatore del Bruges.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Luglio 2022)

Bravi i giornalisti sportivi italiani con il loro terrorismo mediatico. Non sanno niente perché giustamente la società non vuole fare filtrare nulla sulle trattative. 
Addiritura, ho letto certi tifosi disperatii che vogliono la testa di Maldini. Ma per favore! meno polvere bianca nelle narici!
Io sono ottimista perché il Milan è lanciato è nessuno lo fermerà. Il Grande Milan tornerà e in tanti soffiranno e io mi goderei lo spettacolo con una birra fresca in mano.
Tutte le tonterie giornalistiche non mi possono togliere la gioa di uno dei scudetti piu belli da quando seguo il Milan.
Lo ripetero fino alla noia, il sistema calcio marcio purulente italiano non accetta il modello Milan perché troppo moderno per il calcio preistorico del Bel paese. 
Ho piena fiducia nella MMM che ci ha fatto uscire dal buio totale. E sopratutto rispetto totale per Maldini e per la sua schiettezza , la sua onestà.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> La comunicazione ufficiale fa schifo, i social no, siamo secondi dietro la Juve in Italia come bacino tra i vari YT, fb, instagram, twitter, ecc... (ovviamente, loro han stravinto in Italia nel periodo della trasformazione social) e ben davanti all'Inter, per le potenzialità del calcio italiano attuali facciamo il possibile.
> 
> Tornando alla comunicazione, dopo 3 anni mi pare chiaro che Maldini sia così al netto di Elliott, non ha mai amato parlare in pubblico e Massara è un altro super schivo.
> 
> ...


Non credo a Petardi, preferisco rimanere così. Mi sento più forte senza Petardi.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non credo a Petardi, preferisco rimanere così. Mi sento più forte senza Petardi.


Noi lo schifiamo, però non si può dire che non sarebbe un upgrade per la Serie A come numeri, certo, andrebbero pesati per il Sassuolo, ma se per sbaglio li convertisse 1:1 avremmo instantly l'attacco più forte del campionato.


----------



## livestrong (23 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non credo a Petardi, preferisco rimanere così. Mi sento più forte senza Petardi.


Pure se facesse una stagione da 10+10 senza rigori mi verrebbe l'ulcera a vederlo correre sulla fascia. Sgraziato come pochi, a chi piace il calcio uno così fa vomitare


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> La comunicazione ufficiale fa schifo, i social no, siamo secondi dietro la Juve in Italia come bacino tra i vari YT, fb, instagram, twitter, ecc... (ovviamente, loro han stravinto in Italia nel periodo della trasformazione social) e ben davanti all'Inter, per le potenzialità del calcio italiano attuali facciamo il possibile.
> 
> Tornando alla comunicazione, dopo 3 anni mi pare chiaro che Maldini sia così al netto di Elliott, non ha mai amato parlare in pubblico e Massara è un altro super schivo.
> 
> ...


Gli ultimi 53 giorni sono stati una roba inquietante.
Roba che era meglio spegnere tutto per riaccendere oggi per realizzare che ti sei perso nulla.

Se il Milan deve essere solo campo ci riaggiorniamo in campo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Noi lo schifiamo, però non si può dire che non sarebbe un upgrade per la Serie A come numeri, certo, andrebbero pesati per il Sassuolo, ma se per sbaglio li convertisse 1:1 avremmo instantly l'attacco più forte del campionato.





livestrong ha scritto:


> Pure se facesse una stagione da 10+10 senza rigori mi verrebbe l'ulcera a vederlo correre sulla fascia. Sgraziato come pochi, a chi piace il calcio uno così fa vomitare


Io non ce la faccio a vedere Petardi, per me al di là dei numeri è un giocatore mediocre.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.


.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Breaekman, giornalista belga, su CDK al Milan. Le dichiarazioni a Footballnews:"Il Milan al momento per De Ketelaere non ha accordi con il Bruges, ma vorrebbe ottenerlo nella giornata di domani. Se entro domenica 24 luglio non si trova un accordo la trattativa potrebbe saltare definitivamente”.


quindi tutto entro 24h come sempre


----------



## jumpy65 (23 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Vedremo, ma in questi anni abbiamo fatto saltare tante, troppe trattative per principio e differenze minime.


e col senno di poi ci è andata quasi sempre bene. Io ho massima fiducia. Se gli affari saltano e perché non sono stati ritenuti tali. Forza e coraggio


----------



## davidsdave80 (23 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Entro domani?Cioe' di domenica?allora puo' gia' guardarsi attorno il belga.


perche sono all'Hushuaia x mojito?!


----------



## Devil man (23 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quindi tutto entro 24h come sempre


Le 24 che non finiscono mai perché allo scadere si resettano.


Come l'orologio di Lost dove devi premere il tasto


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io, sarò ingenuo, mi aspetto un mercato apprezzabile da Maldini perché credo che abbia ottenuto qualche garanzia di poterlo fare.
> Se, come dici tutto, ha rinnovato pensando solo ai propri benefici si scoprirà presto.



Ma quali benefici avrebbe avuto Maldini? 

I soldi non gli mancano ne gli mancheranno mai, non lavora certo per quelli. 

Se rimane è perchè ama fare questo lavoro, ed ha grande ambizione di vincere, com'era da calciatore. E' evidente che Maldini abbia ricevuto rassicurazioni, se non per questo mercato di transizione societaria, sicuramente per il prossimo futuro si.


----------

